# Need stand for 5.5 gallon?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm moving my 5.5 gallon to another room, and I need a stand for it. I live in a small town, so I don't have a ton of options locally. I've found some nice tables, but they were pricey. (> $100) Does anybody have any good ideas for a decent, affordable stand? 

Also, I was wondering if i could mount a shelf, and place the tank on a shelf. Is that a bad idea?

Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Anything that will hold about 60 pounds will hold a 5.5 gallon tank. The "shelf" needs to be pretty rigid, like being made of 3/4 plywood, so it doesn't slowly sag under the weight. IKEA stores, and maybe their website, has several cheap pieces of furniture that would work. You have to assemble them, but that means they come in small boxes.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the IKEA idea hoppy. 
Has anyone put a small aquarium on a wall-mounted shelf? How did it work out?


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with hoppy. I have a desk i'm using which I got for $20. I think it's called "Michaelis" (NOt sure on the name though!) 

It's really rigid and my sister who weighs about 110 lbs could sit on it and it won't bend or anything. 

Try looking around ikea. Heck, you could even try sitting on some of the display desk and see if it buckles. If you break it, just slowly walk away and pretend nothing happened. 

You can also use a book case too. They are not too expensive. 

I don't think it's worth it to spend $100 on a stand for a 5.5 gal. I'd rather spend the money on plants, fish, equipment for it..


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Revernance - I definitely agree with not wanting to spend $100 on a stand. I don't think the whole setup cost that. The problem with going to IKEA is that the closest store is 350 miles away. 
The only options locally are some office furniture at Staples that looked a wee bit flimsy, and some (expensive) end tables at a furniture store. Any chance you could find the name of your table?

I was hoping to find something like the stand waterfaller has in her nano thread (third post down). 
Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Is there a Cost Plus or other import store similar to that in your area? They have cheap furniture, similar to the stand in that link you showed. And, you can order from IKEA, http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/living_room/10384/, but I didn't check on how high the shipping costs are.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input Hoppy. There is a Cost Plus relatively close. Next time I go to the LFS I will check it out, see what they have. And I didn't realize IKEA shipped... If I can find something the right dimension, that might be the best option. Thanks!


----------

